# Antelope ?'s



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I have finally been kicked down some goat. Some time ago, a friend had told me that antelope was the most terrible thing he had ever tasted, yet pretty much everyone else I have spoken with say they prefer it over elk. Now that is a pretty bold statement. Nevertheless, someone was nice enough to kick me some down, and I am very excited to try it. Any rules of advice on how to prepare it. I have a fair amount of experience with preparing deer and elk, but not with antelope. I do know that I shouldn't overcook it, but as far as prep, or marinades/spices, I am in need of some opinions. Hoping to make this a good experience for the family, so any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want everyone to like it Jerk it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Antelope Recipes*

I got tons of antelope recipes.

Here's a good one:

*Italian Beef *(or antelope, deer, elk, moose, blah, blah, blah)

3 to 5 lb roast
1 tbsp worchestershire
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp parsley flakes
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp onion salt
1 tsp ground pepper
1 1/2 cups water

Trim all fat from the meat.
In a crock pot combine all the ingredients and pour over the roast.
Cook on low for 6 to 8 hrs.
Remove meat, shred or slice thin.
Return to hot crock pot and cook in the juice for another 30 minutes.
Serve on deli buns. Dip in au jus.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally!
With all the people on this forum boasting about how good antelope is, it sure took a while to get someone to respond.
Thanks WYO!
I'll give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in the camp that pronghorn is one of the best meats out there, and yes, I do prefer it over elk. The only wild meat I've had that I enjoyed more was caribou.

In prepping the goat, the real test comes when you kill it. Within half an hour of pulling the trigger, I hope you had the thing skinned and on ice to get it cool. If it was hours before it was skinned and cooled, you'll have a rough time making it palatable for everyone.

Anyway, I digress.

Crock Pot Pronghorn Roast
Soak the roast in milk overnight.
Put in crockpot with two diced apples, packet of onion soup mix, and enough water to cover the roast. Cook on low in the crock pot until it falls apart - usually around 10 hours.. Serve up with your favorite veggies. Soaking overnight in milk will take out a lot of the sage taste, and the apples in the crockpot will mellow the flavor very much.

Second to this - Crock pot until cooked - around 5-6 hours. Take out and place in fridge overnight. Next day, slice thin and use for sandwiches - best on whole wheat bread and watercress

Skillet Steaks - 
soak overnight in milk. Heat cast iron skillet. Put 1-2 tbs butter in skillet to melt. Put in steaks. Sear about 45-60 seconds on each side. Add can of cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup (I prefer the low salt versions of these but whatever works for you). Cover and turn heat to low and allow to simmer for another 10-15 minutes. Serve over steamed rice.

Grilled Steaks - 
Soak overnight in milk (see a pattern here?) Heat grill to about 700 degrees. Put steaks on low rack and sear for about 90 seconds per side. Move to top rack, reduce heat on grill to medium low(about 250-275), and then pour italian dressing on the top of the steaks. Continue to cook on the top rack of your grill on medium low for 6-8 minutes, until it hits your desired done-ness. I like things between medium and medium rare on pronghorn - so that usually is about 8 minutes, depending on the thickness of the steaks. Serve up with the usual sides - some kind of spuds and a good romaine/spinch salad. I cooked some elk up last night with this recipe and it was amazing!

Another good marinade - Kent's salad dressing - Vidalia Onion. Same as above, only pour the vidalia onion dressing on instead of the italian.

Other general rules for cooking pronghorn - be extra super sure to remove any tendons and silver skin from the meat - if any is left on, it will nasty it up in a hurry. It is always better in my opinion, if it is soaked overnight in milk.

Hope this helps.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RTMC want some good antelope? Go to the next Forum BBQ and 'beg' Bryce for some he cooked up......Mmmmmm.... he really knows his stuff !!!... :wink:


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Gary!


Hey 45, when is the next one? My luck, it won't be until next summer. 
Some Q'd goat sounds pretty **** good.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RTMC said:


> Thanks Gary!
> 
> Hey 45, when is the next one? My luck, it won't be until next summer.
> Some Q'd goat sounds pretty **** good.


We'll have to 'bug' Al Hansen and Reb8600 about another BBQ...maybe get one set for after the hunts when maybe more people could attend. Al and Reb host a good time..!!! I hope they can set something up again...maybe before the end of the year on a bright, sunny day? Have a 'sampler' BBQ if the members could bring some of their 'fresh' wildgame.....Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Another Antelope Recipe*

A good way to preserve wild game, especially antelope or moose, without tying up freezer space is to can it in a pressure cooker. The recipe is based on pint jars canned in a 22 quart canner. A 22 quart canner will process 22 pint jars; 2 rows of 11. Here's how:

*Bottled Meat *
Ingredients:
12 lbs Meat cut into 1" to 2" chunks
12 cubes Beef Bouillon 
12 cups Water
1/2 cup Cooking Oil
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tbsp Salt

optional:
1 1" cube of beef fat for every jar of meat
1/2 fresh jalapeno pepper (seeds removed) for each jar of meat

Canning Instructions:
> Trim fat off of wild game meat.
> Add salt, pepper and oil to meat then place in a large roaster or pot. Stir meat until it is "oiled up".
> Place meat in preheated oven set on "broil". Brown meat, stirring often, but don't overcook.
> After meat is browned rinse clean in hot tap water.
> Pack meat tightly into 1 pint jars to within 1" from the top of the jar.
> Dissolve bouillon cubes in water, bring to a boil. Fill jars of meat to within 1" from the top.
> Process at 15 lbs pressure for 60 minutes. (6,000' elevation)

> If desired add a piece of fat to the top of the meat. It will melt during processing and leave a layer of fat on top. It is the traditional way to can beef or pork. Combined with the solution in the jar it makes great gravy.
> For a little bite, put a slice of fresh jalapeno pepper on top of the meat before canning.

> Makes 11 pints

Use for BBQ sandwiches, stews, soups, have with noodles or just eat out of the jar.
Keeps on the shelf for a long time.





.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I am glad you brought that up. 
I have wondered how to can meat, but kept forgeting to ask how.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions GARYFISH.
We tried the grilled method, and it was fabulous.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't do anything special for any of my venisons, whether it be deer, elk, or antelope. But for me, Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning is a must! I sprinkle it over roasts and steaks. No need for anything else in my opinion. My children, especially my daughters, prefer any of these three to beef. They really like the leaness of venison compared to beef. They seem to hate fat, and will trim off anything that looks even remotely like it! But that is one of the keys to wild game. Get as much fat off as possible. Others have given initial preparation advise, and I agree completely. Get that antelope meat cooled down ASAP. I always bring ice in my cooler to pack the body cavity immediately after field dressing. I don't skin it 'till I get home, but that is always the same day as the kill. The cooling down quickly is the key, and if that requires skinning, then do it!


----------

